# Audi's DTM Champion Timo Scheider to Contest 24 Hours of Le Mans in Porsche



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

source: DTM

In addition to his DTM involvement, two-time DTM Champion Timo Scheider is going to contest two 24-hour races, this year. The first will be the Nürburgring 24-Hour Race held this weekend. And from 12th to 13th June, he will compete in the highlight of the endurance-racing season: in the legendary Le Mans 24-Hour Race.

This weekend in the Eifel, Scheider will be teamed up with Mattias Ekström, Oliver Jarvis and Marco Werner. Together they will race an Audi R8 LMS entered by Team Abt Sportsline. The quartet represents the driver line-up of just one of seven Audi super-sports cars that will contest this year’s 24-hour classic in the ‘Green Hell’. And despite the tough competition represented by Porsche and BMW, securing the overall win is possible. 

In the race at the Sarthe, Scheider will alternate at the wheel of a Porsche 911 GT3 RSR with Richard Westbrook and Marco Holzer. The vehicle is entered for the GT2 category by the team BMS Scuderia Italia. So, Scheider won’t be involved in the battle for the overall win, at Le Mans. This task will be in the hands of Mike Rockenfeller, Scheider’s fellow Audi driver in DTM, who will race an Audi R 15 plus together with Romain Dumas and Timo Bernhard. And one of the other Audi prototypes on the Le Mans grid will be raced by three former DTM drivers: Tom Kristensen, Dindo Capello and Allan McNish


----------

